# Fuse for trunk motor



## jkingdoc (Apr 3, 2010)

Can anyone please tell me where the fuse or relay is for the Trunk lift. Mine has stopped working and I think that I might have blown a fuse. If not I'm in bad shape. The lights flash and nothing. I have been manually lifting it and closing it, and locking it etc... Oh by the way, the electronic lock/unlock doesn't even work for the trunk when I attempt to engage or disengage the lock. Any help is much appreciated.

Johnny:wave:


----------



## jkuisma (Nov 23, 2009)

See this very recent thread for info on fuses. Although it is much more likely that your trunk is simply "out of sync". You may be able to get it back in sync by following this procedure. 

I find it easier to simply reset any fault codes with VCDS cable/software and the trunk is back in business in no time. The trunk electronics have this fail-safe mode built in: if it ever senses any suspectible signal from any component/sensor (such as getting false locked signal from the latch/lock while the trunk is actually open) it will go into this "zombie" mode.  

Jouko


----------



## Brandon.stacy (May 1, 2019)

How do you reset or run these cycles


----------



## lectricman (Dec 29, 2017)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Any updates on this Johnny?


Eric,

Jonny's post is from 2/07/2012


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

lectricman said:


> Eric,
> 
> Jonny's post is from 2/07/2012


I hate it when that happens.


----------

